# Tools and equipment besides the smoker itself



## somestatic (May 30, 2016)

So later on this year I'll be buying my first smoker. I've heard about modifications, additional gear for a good cook, and all that sort of stuff, but I'm looking to get a full list together and hoping some of you more experienced folks can help me.

So this comes in two categories: first, I don't have any tools, no tool box, nothing of the sort. What are the essential tools I might want to carry for repairs and modifications, or does that tend to change depending on the hardware you buy? If that's the case, me and my buddy are looking at a WSM, probably 18.5" or 22". Second, what gear and equipment directly related to the actual cooking gear should I buy alongside my smoker? I figure these would include things like an apron, tongs, instant-read thermometer.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## joe black (May 30, 2016)

In addition to the 3 things that you already listed, I will start your list and others can add to it:

Digital remote therm.
Charcoal chimney
Gloves, throwaway nitrile gloves for handling meat prep. Silicon gloves for handling hot meat,          and welder so gloves for handling grates, wood, etc,
Grate brush
Long stem butane lighter
Weber lighter cubes
Wood flavor chunks, cherry, apple, peach, hickory, pecan, mesquite or whatever you like.

These are in no particular order and the list is very basic.

I have another box with all of my spices and rub ingredients, etc.

Good luck and the WSM is a good way to start.   Joe.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## sfprankster (May 31, 2016)

and add a good knife or two to the list

Slicing

Deboning


----------



## joe black (May 31, 2016)

Yeah, a knife....now why didn't I think of that?

A few alominum pans, full size and half sized.
Heavy duty commercial aluminum foil.
Plastic storage bottles and containers for rubs and sauces.  Also, plastic bags.

For a good start on your spice inventory, purchase Jeff's recipes for rubs ans sauce.  These are excellent recipes.  They are very user friendly and can be tweaked to your personal taste.  The proceeds from the recipes are used for the support and maintenance of this great site.


----------



## somestatic (May 31, 2016)

Lots of good stuff here I didn't consider, like three kinds of gloves. I didn't even consider asking what range of spices we should be looking at.

Say, on those pans, are those going to be re-useable? I always assumed the aluminium pans were meant to be thrown out after use.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 31, 2016)

Oh my gracious....3 pairs of gloves for personal cooking,ive never herd of that.Other than aquiring a smoker,a smoke source,and meat/fish which to smoke....in my mind all u need is the willingness and desire to learn and patience.Half the fun is learning! Dont sweat the small stuff:)Good luck bud:)


----------



## joe black (May 31, 2016)

Unless a pan has dried beans or something like that, I re-use them several times.  They're not that hard to clean.  As far as gloves are concerned, I really don't want to slather mustard on a butt with welding gloves.  Nor do I want to handle wood in my FB or slide out hot grates with nitrile gloves.  That sounds a little confrontational, but I'm just trying to give you what you asked for in my opinion.  I'm sure everyone has their own idea of what is needed to cook with.


----------



## somestatic (May 31, 2016)

Hey Joe, I had no objections to three sets of gloves, I was just surprised I hadn't considered it! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## joe black (May 31, 2016)

No problem at all.  If you have any particular question or if you just want to discuss something, don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 1, 2016)

I recently started using a grill brush made by Char Broil called Cool Clean. You use it when your racks are cold. The bristles are made of stiff nylon and are red. If one seperates from the brush head you are much more likely to be able to see it on the grate unlike the brass bristled ones. I heard one too many horror stories about the brass bristles coming off and getting in the food and being injested by someone resulting in a trip to the hospital.


----------



## joe black (Jun 1, 2016)

Where did you get it?  Thanks,  Joe


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 1, 2016)

I would add tongs to the list.  You will need the long ones first.

A wise old man told me once that when accumulating 'stuff' the rule should be to buy it when you need it and to buy the best that you can afford.  Buying because you think you might need it or buying things is sets is sure to create clutter and things that you do not use.

FWIW


----------



## mincraig (Jun 17, 2016)

Check into the door seal kit for the WSM. Get the larger smoker,more versatile. Check utube vids.


----------

